# Jacks On 21 Rs



## photolm (Nov 15, 2007)

My new 21 RSLE Outback TT came with only two Jacks in the Back. Is that correct. I would think it would come with four, two in the back and two in the front.

Can you tell me more?

PHOTOLM


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It seems that Keystone took several "standard" items off it's 21rsle.. I am assuming as an attempt to lower the weight and make the selling price lower.

You can always install your own. CW has them for about 130.00 for the pair.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

photolm said:


> My new 21 RSLE Outback TT came with only two Jacks in the Back. Is that correct. I would think it would come with four, two in the back and two in the front.
> 
> Can you tell me more?
> 
> PHOTOLM


I would check both with the dealer and with Keystone customer service....you need the four I believe in order to properly keep the TT stable when living in it.
Bob


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Our 2008 21RS came with four.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

If you only got two I think the rear is the best spot to help stabilize the load when the queen bed is deployed. With that said, the non LE models come with 4 and I wouldn't think that is a good place to cut costs. I'd check with your dealer and even Keystone for answers. Although it does provide an opportunity to add some real scissor jacks in place of the standard stabilizers.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

If you do have to add them, go with the sissor jacks instead of the others...they are a huge improvement.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hmm... Sounds like one of those LE "Features".









I would not feel too bad though, the OEM jacks are pretty worthless anyway. I would suggest a set of good scissors jacks all around, as they do a far superior job of stabilizing the trailer. Otherwise, there are occasionally members on here that have their old OEM type jacks sitting around - after switching to scissors - that I'm sure would be glad to set you up with the two you are missing. I may have mine still, and would be glad to check if you are interested. If I do still have them, they are yours for the cost of shipping (which may be more than it would cost to buy them







)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ours came with Scissor jacks on all corners


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

Check theese out. i just bought some so havent tried yet but some on RV.NET like em. The jacks in the front of my tt point forward so there is no side to side control so I am hoping these help.

http://www.waynesrvstabilizer.com/


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

We are new to the Outback as well. As the salesman told us the LE stands for Less Equiptment.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 2 of the standard jacks you can have for the cost of shipping. I replaced with scissor jacks and would NEVER go back to the factory jacks.

One thing to concider is the cost to ship them to you. They are heavy and could end up costing more to ship then to you vs. just purchasing a set of quality scissor jacks.

Let me know if you want them...


----------



## boats313 (Oct 22, 2007)

I actually like the factory jacks, the way they mount allows for less movement. My last trailer had scissor jacks and they seemed to flex in every direction. Of course it could be a size issue. That trailer was 30' long and a foot higher off the ground. 
I decided on the 21 RS while at an RV show. The dealer had a 21 RS LE at the show. He said the LE was stripped down to get people in the door with a low price. I can't believe how much stuff the leave off of the LE!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

boats313 said:


> I actually like the factory jacks, the way they mount allows for less movement. My last trailer had scissor jacks and they seemed to flex in every direction. Of course it could be a size issue. That trailer was 30' long and a foot higher off the ground.
> I decided on the 21 RS while at an RV show. The dealer had a 21 RS LE at the show. He said the LE was stripped down to get people in the door with a low price. I can't believe how much stuff the leave off of the LE!


the scissor jacks I had installed could life my Outback off the ground about 2' if needed. Not that i would ever do that, but they have a fantasic reach and are VERY stable.


----------

